
Learning to Dress: Synthesizing Human Dressing Motion via Reinforcement Learning - hardmaru
https://www.cc.gatech.edu/~aclegg3/projects/LearningToDress.html
======
di_ry
I was hoping DeepRL would come up with a more efficient way to dress that we
could use :D

